# Is Paradigm the Best there is ?



## DolphinAV (Dec 29, 2013)

Have heard lots of people say "Paradigm" is the best i gets.

Is that true ?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

DolphinAV said:


> Have heard lots of people say "Paradigm" is the best i gets. Is that true ?


Audio is subjective to difference in opinions. No certain brand will ever be considered the "best it gets" In audio.


----------



## DolphinAV (Dec 29, 2013)

So then whats your opinion?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

DolphinAV said:


> Have heard lots of people say "Paradigm" is the best i gets.
> 
> Is that true ?


Yes,

Paradigm is the best... for Canadian company's that start with "Pa". :neener:

All joking side Paradigm is very good for music focused (sound wise) speaker company that has a wide price range. You will be very happy with them if you care about sound and looks and do not mind paying a little more for all the R&D they do.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

DolphinAV said:


> So then whats your opinion?


What are you after???
Because if you have $500 to spread on a couple of speakers most here would recommend Speaker A if you are going pure Music, Speaker B if you are doing Movies, Speaker C if you are 50/50 but are more music focused, speaker D... you get the point. 

Room size, amp, WAF, room treatment, speaker placement options, all play apart.


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

No. I own a full Paradigm Studio v.5 system and it is very very good, but Paradigm is not the best there is.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I think Paradigm speakers compete very strongly at their respective price points across the lineup. 
Best is very subjective.
Speakers do not sound the same.
To my ear Paradigm speakers in general have a sound I would describe as forward and the higher up the food chain you go the forward sound gets smoother with each step up.
I like forward sounding speakers so
I don't think you can go wrong picking Paradigm (especially if we are talking about Studio 100's).


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

I agree with chashint, except...

I do not like forward sounding speakers therefore I am not a Paradigm fan. One exception is that i have liked many Paradigm subwoofers in the past.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^^^^^^
Point well taken about forward sounding speakers.

I am very lucky to be in an area where I can audition speakers.
It took me forever to convince myself to purchase a sub without hearing it first but the overwhelming reviews and the spec sheets compared to what is available at retail (<$2.5k) swayed me.
I would really hate to be in a position I could not listen and judge "best" speakers for myself.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

DolphinAV said:


> Have heard lots of people say "Paradigm" is the best i gets.
> 
> Is that true ?


No, there are too many variables to say that one brand is the best. At different price points there are likely to be some speakers that are better. No one company can possibly have all of the best speakers. Add in the large variance in design and conditions under which speakers perform well and it is not possible to say one is best. You have to consider many things when deciding which is best for your application. It might even be different in different rooms of your house. Your listening habits, personal preference for tonal balance, power of your amplifier, size and placement in your room, etc are some of the variables.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

C'mon…this isn't rocket science!!! EVERYONE knows Klipsch is the best you can buy. Geez…


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

JBrax said:


> C'mon…this isn't rocket science!!! EVERYONE knows Klipsch is the best you can buy. moowee…


Wiser words have never been spoken.:kiss: :hail:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

It is as everyone says, very subjective. Find some speaker that you think you like and listen to them.

My own personal experience from last fall: I listened to the Aerial 6T and fell in love with them. Sadly, I wanted speakers for a home theater and needed the surrounds and the center. Aerial had discontinued their surrounds and was in the middle of designing a new center. I could have fudged something to augment the 6Ts until the other speakers were ready but I had put off upgrading my system for far too long to do it again. I opted out for the Paradigm S6 which I felt were exceptional for a home theater. On the negative side, for the price, the side speakers were tricky to install (no room in the back) and the tolerances on some of the hardware was ridiculously out of wack. Fortunately, their tech support was very good and I was able to resolve my problems.

If you are more into music, I would strongly suggest the Aerials. They are just awesome!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree with everyone who says that it's far to subjective to say one brand is the best. I've heard speakers that cost tens of thousands of $$ that sound amazing but I've also heard speakers cosing a couple thousand that sound almost as good. 
Your ears are different than mine so what you hear may not be what I hear. Room acoustics and size as well as speaker placement all play a huge roll in how good or bad a speaker will sound.


----------

